# Sniffies



## Bilrite Farms (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm on a search of a non perfumey, sweet sugar or cotton candy scent. I don't want the floral that seems to be common in the samples I'm getting. I'm just getting tired of getting 1oz of scents I don't like and paying so much for shipping them in. Sooo... anyone up for a sniffie swap? I have lots of different scents so let me know what you are looking for. 

Trisha


----------



## lynpea (Oct 26, 2007)

I have a bottle of *sweetgrass* fo that to me just smells sweet. I would love to do a *sniffy swap*. Tell us how this would work, maybe we can set a limit of the sniffies although I could prob. do about 20 of them!


----------



## Bilrite Farms (Oct 26, 2007)

Excellent! Lets take this to PM unless anyone else wants to join in a sniffie swap.
LOL - _only_ 20 scents!?


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

Trisha could send about 300 sniffies out... and I'm not joking! And that's probably a conservative amount. 

Sara


----------



## Bilrite Farms (Oct 26, 2007)

OK folks - Sara *is* joking. 
I could only send out that many if I used her scents too... 
Geesh - I think someone needs some goat kids to play with :biggrin


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

Yeah Trisha, I believe you! Uh, huh. Just keep telling yourself that. 

Babies are arriving on Saturday... then you guys won't have to put up with me as much. I'm starting kidding season off with a bang!

Sara


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

What would you put the scents in to send sniffys


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

Milk filters and coffee filters work well. You can cut them down to size and put them in a small zip lock bag.
Christy


----------



## Bilrite Farms (Oct 26, 2007)

Anyone else want to be in on the sniffie swap?


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

how exactly does this swap work? I might be in.......btw I do have a maple sugar fo from Aromahven that you might like...it is sweet.
Becky


----------



## Bilrite Farms (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi Becky (and others interested):

I was just thinking that if there are only a couple of us interested, we could just make a list and mail out a set number of scents to the other people interested. e.g. I choose 10 of your scents I'd like to try, you choose 10 of mine. Scent can be put on a cut up milk filter or coffee filter. Bags are labeled with name and source. Just a few will fit in the small zip bags and in a regular #10 envelope. More and we probably should move to a small bubble envelope. Good way to get to sniff another scent and keep shipping costs down before you buy enough to play with.

Let me know if you're interested. PM is fine 

Trisha


----------

